# Here she goes again



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

She wanted to come out to the bridge this evening so here we are and we are the only ones out here, so I’m just here as the camera guy and net guy.
She said this one wasn’t as long as the last one but its thicker, she tells me she likes them thicker not longer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Win!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Not for me🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Great fish, I'm having chest pains seeing the rod and reel laid on the concrete. About 25 years or so ago I did that, my dad took a step back and crushed the reel handle. Sucked for me, had nothing to fish with the rest of the day

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

lettheairout said:


> Great fish, I'm having chest pains seeing the rod and reel laid on the concrete. About 25 years or so ago I did that, my dad took a step back and crushed the reel handle. Sucked for me, had nothing to fish with the rest of the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




I gotta teach her better than that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You need to put a ring on her finger!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Boat-Dude said:


> You need to put a ring on her finger!!




We’re married, she doesn’t wear her rings when she goes out fishing hunting or working in the yard, we had a scare one time when her diamond setting came off, the diamond was from my moms ring, mom wanted her to have it before she passed away so its sentimental and irreplaceable, so she’s a little protective/cautious, but yeah we are hitched 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big ugly!!! Glad she battled and won!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> You need to put a ring on her finger!!


Now THAT is observant!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

A nice plain gold band is great for work and hard play to avoid some awkward situations. One half size small in case the fish is slimy or slippery blood etc. I know several women that do it this way. Plus I hear they feel weird without their ring on.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice big ugly!!! Glad she battled and won!!!


Are you talking about the fish or the OP? :whistling:


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Women always bring in the big ones-give is a little credit guys. Some of us are just as addicted as you-lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like seeing couples that fish together!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Let's catch some sheepshead she says...












Let's catch some flounder she says...












Gotta love a woman who loves to fish. Congrats on the fish *and* on the catch!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome! Glad we don’t have a ladies vs guys fishing competition, I’d sure be out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

PompClipper said:


> Women always bring in the big ones-give is a little credit guys. Some of us are just as addicted as you-lol


What was the weight on the permit? Good length for a surf permit 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok all of you will get a good laugh. When I brought this fish in while surf fishing I thought I might have a record pompano until the guys fishing down the beach from me told me it was a permit. No scale but they did say it was a rare thing to catch a permit so close to shore. They even wanted to take a pic of themselves holding up my fish-lol.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Susie used to explain that she out fished me because she talked to the fish. I got indignant and said I talk to fish too. She said yelling " you stupid *@# %× &#@!*, eat the mother*#+(!#% bait" did NOT count as " talking to the fish." Damn...who knew?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I have always heard "cusses like a sailor" but apparently they have never been around any fishermen. We win!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

They usually shoot the biggest deer, too!😡You can lock a female in a outhouse in a 40 acre field and the biggest buck on the lease will break in on her.😂


----------

